# Petersburg State Game Area needs to be brushhogged



## Spur (Feb 8, 2011)

I small game hunt the Petersburg State Game area for years and the DNR usually keeps the fields brushhogged. Last two years they have not and it is really overgrown and nearly impossible to walk anywhere now. Do they have some kind of schedule for keeping the crap down or were we just lucky they did it when they did a few years ago?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Give them a call and ask. This is the office that manages the area. 

Contact:
Pointe Mouillee DNR Wildlife Office
37205 Mouillee Rd
Rockwood, MI 48173
734-379-9692


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Well if you can barely walk in it isn't that the point to have small game habitat. Why bush hog it?


----------



## Spur (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank


GVDocHoliday said:


> Give them a call and ask. This is the office that manages the area.
> 
> Contact:
> Pointe Mouillee DNR Wildlife Office
> ...


Thank you so much. I will call and inquire


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

Spur said:


> I small game hunt the Petersburg State Game area for years and the DNR usually keeps the fields brushhogged. Last two years they have not and it is really overgrown and nearly impossible to walk anywhere now. Do they have some kind of schedule for keeping the crap down or were we just lucky they did it when they did a few years ago?


Good, I hope they keep it that way. Better for all game. Keeps all the lazy people away! Lol


----------

